# FreeBSD 8.0 + Dlink dub-e100 rev. B1



## M1xa1L (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello all,

I have bought a USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapter D-Link DUB-E100 rev. B1


```
ugen2.2: <D-Link> at usbus2
axe0: <D-Link DUB-E100 rev B1, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on usbus2
axe0: PHYADDR 0xe0:0x03
Root mount waiting for: usbus2
miibus1: <MII bus> on axe0
rlphy0: <IC Plus 10/100 PHY> PHY 3 on miibus1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on axe0
ue0: Ethernet address: 00:80:c8:3b:8f:e6
```


```
M1xa1L_GW# lsusb
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen2.2: ID 2001:3c05 D-Link Corp. [hex]
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen2.1: ID 0000:0000
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.1: ID 0000:0000
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.1: ID 0000:0000
M1xa1L_GW# usbconfig
ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB SiS> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <OHCI root HUB SiS> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB SiS> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.2: <DUB-E100 rev B1 D-Link> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

It's work not correctly. This device does not send/receive packets (I try to run 'ping'). 
If I run 
	
	



```
tcpdump -i ue0
```
 The device starts to send/receive packets.  


```
M1xa1L_GW# uname -a
FreeBSD M1xa1L_GW.lan 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #1: Sat Mar  6 18:31:07 MSK 2010     mihail@M1xa1L_GW.lan:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/main_kernel_05.03.2010  i386
```

Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2010)

show `$ ifconfig`


----------



## M1xa1L (Mar 6, 2010)

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:13:77:28:02:78
        inet 192.168.137.254 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.137.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:80:c8:3b:8f:e6
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
```


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 6, 2010)

It's not configured

```
# ifconfig ue0 inet [red]1.2.3.4[/RED] netmask [red]255.255.255.0[/red]
```

to make this permanent

```
# echo 'ifconfig_ue0="inet [red]1.2.3.4[/RED] netmask [red]255.255.255.0[/red]"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```


----------



## M1xa1L (May 17, 2010)

I had configured network. But there was another problem, every two days, the network card hangs, only helps reconnect to the USB. At the same time in the console displays the messages:
	
	



```
May 13 17:22:25 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
May 13 17:22:31 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
May 13 17:22:55 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 1530
May 13 17:23:05 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
May 13 17:24:18 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
May 13 17:24:55 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
May 13 17:25:15 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 20400
May 13 17:26:07 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
May 13 17:29:10 M1xa1L_GW kernel: in_cksum_skip: out of data by 44625
```

How to fix it?


----------

